# Webcam suggestion Logitech or Microsoft or Iball



## macho84 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi guys suggest me the best webcam at 1500 max budget. 

All i need is it should support good video streaming ie video call even at night if possible with lighting on/off feature but not mandatory.

I believe Logitech is good but not sure which model to go i saw c270 and c310 are under the budget let me know the best one with good feature.


----------



## TickTock (Aug 11, 2011)

Get Logitech C310 Webcam From Flipkart @ 1.2k !


----------



## macho84 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys i gone for C510 will post the review once i received it.

Now in dilema c525 is bit better with autofocus trying for the same to replace let me see.

Does autofocus has anything to do with video calls as well. As the seller is not accepting exchange. Not sure what to do.


----------

